# St. John of the Cross



## cupotea (Mar 9, 2004)

Does anyone know where this man is (was) theologically speaking? Is he a Pelagian? 

I have been reading his [i:ee149132bd]Ascent to Mt. Carmel[/i:ee149132bd] and plan to read [i:ee149132bd]The Dark Night of the Soul[/i:ee149132bd]. So far, I am not getting a whole lot of benefit from my readings.

Your assessments, please.


----------



## interested_one (Mar 10, 2004)

*Concerning St. John of the Cross*

I would not recommend reading St. John of the Cross. Having been a Catholic, I have read some of his works... I know that he is a Catholic mystic. Sadly a vast majority of Catholic mystic works are often spiritually disconnected reflections upon varying mysteries (Five Rosary Mysteries, The Fatima Visions, Stations of the Cross). I would suggest sticking with a Puritan, its more wholesome.

Dylan :smilegrin:


----------

